# Drop Point Hunter



## Nowski (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys here is one of my latest knives. This one is 1095 high carbon steel and Curly Claro Walnut.
[attachment=29399]


----------



## Nowski (Aug 16, 2013)

[attachment=29400]


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2013)

VERY nice!!!!


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 16, 2013)

That knife looks great!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 16, 2013)

That's a good looking knife! Drop point is my favorite blade.


----------



## Nowski (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## justturnin (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks great. Nice work.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 16, 2013)

Shannon - Nice work. Its look great
Scott


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 16, 2013)

That is a very nice design and you did a great job. Been working a similar design and have them ready to heat treat. I hope they come out as well as yours.


----------



## Nowski (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Molokai (Aug 20, 2013)

Great looking knife, i wish you put one photo from the top so i can see the shape of the handle. Is the walnut stabilized?


----------



## Nowski (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry I would take a pic from the top but the knife is no longer in my possession. The shape was pretty simple no palm swell really. Yes I stabilized the Walnut.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 20, 2013)

Details? Length and weight? How many hours do you have in this?


Nice looking scales, and they compliment the steel and grind. Not 'over-the-top' but dang close to it!!!





Scott (hope you got the cha-ching for it) B


----------

